# KT Tape - Good or Worthless?



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Basically i have had a shoulder injury for most of my life called hypermobility which in normal terms means that my socket in my shoulder is very flexible and can come out of place basically dislocate. Recently my mate had the same injury to me and had it operated on and they told him to get it back to full health and while his training use KT tape on his shoulder which will stop the pain and dislocating.

I wanna know if this is true and if people have experience with it as in my eyes its bloody duck tape how can it help stop and prevent pain i dont know but wondered if this stuff works before i waste money on buying it.

Anything to help my shoulder and allow me to go heavier would be great!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

From what i have heard it actually works wonders. It is fairly cheap so give it a shot and report back


----------



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> From what i have heard it actually works wonders. It is fairly cheap so give it a shot and report back


Great if it actually works and i can finally not have to worry about going heavy on shoulders and incline chest ill be over the moon, Time to order some  cheers


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Elliot18 said:


> Great if it actually works and i can finally not have to worry about going heavy on shoulders and incline chest ill be over the moon, Time to order some  cheers


One thing I have read in terms of alleviating shoulder pain is to only bring the bar down to level with your chin rather than all the way down to the chest. This was from Paul Carter (www.lift-run-bang.com) who has a permanently separated shoulder.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Is this that kinsio tape stuff ? Meant to be good but never tried it myself


----------



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> One thing I have read in terms of alleviating shoulder pain is to only bring the bar down to level with your chin rather than all the way down to the chest. This was from Paul Carter (www.lift-run-bang.com) who has a permanently separated shoulder.


Ye i have read about this before but its still in my mind that its gonna pop and put me out of training for ages but ill give that a go with the tape fingers crossed works


----------



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Is this that kinsio tape stuff ? Meant to be good but never tried it myself


Ye mate it is ill give it a go and put up a review or something for people


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Elliot18 said:


> Ye mate it is ill give it a go and put up a review or something for people


Cool cheers mate


----------

